# IBEW Aptitude Test ADVICE



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone from Jersey can help but I am surprised that there is nothing electrical.. Is this an apprentice program you are trying to get into? @Spinman


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sorry for the delay-- for some reason the software flagged your post as questionable and had to be okayed by a mod. Not sure why


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Isn’t NEAT the outside wireman (lineman) apprenticeship program?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

For the most part just search here for studying for the IBEW aptitude test. 

Go through the Kahn Academy math website. 

Good luck on the test. I see the guys climbing out in the back. Their tests are rain or shine. Maybe not the classes, but to qualify yearly or whatever they do it is. Timed test for pole top rescue. I hope you got good hips!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Just thought of this while looking through emails. 

Tomorrow March 3 is the St. Patrick’s day parade in Belmar. They always have a float in the parade. You can probably ask questions while they are staging before the parade begins at 12:00. The BM, agents and organizers will probably be there.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone from Jersey can help but I am surprised that there is nothing electrical.. Is this an apprentice program you are trying to get into? @Spinman


The aptitude test to start an apprenticeship does not include any electrical questions, they are not expected to know anything electrical yet. It is a general test on math, English comprehension and mechanical reasoning.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Spinman said:


> Hello everyone, I will be taking the aptitude test later this month at the local 400 hall in NJ and I am seeking some advice.
> 
> The booklet NEAT sent me, says you will be tested on Algebra and reading, I have been studying problems that are just like the sample test questions they give you and more Algebra, it seems like it is just Algebra 1.
> 
> A few people have told me different things about the test, I am curious to know if anyone can tell me the the type of questions they received on the test and any other information about it, I am studying hard i just want to make sure I am 110% prepared for any mathematic question, Thank you! :vs_worry::vs_worry::vs_whistle:



Algebra 1. You got it. If you composed ^ this post, you'll do fine with the reading comprehension too.


----------



## Spinman (Nov 29, 2018)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone from Jersey can help but I am surprised that there is nothing electrical.. Is this an apprentice program you are trying to get into? @Spinman


This test is just to determine if or when you get a interview.


----------



## Spinman (Nov 29, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> Isn’t NEAT the outside wireman (lineman) apprenticeship program?


Yes they are sending me to that Local's hall to take the test


----------



## Kraftykid (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey Spinman!
I was wondering how the test went?
I'm in the application process right now to apply for an outside lineman apprenticeship with the local 400. How did yours go?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

How did you guys do on your tests?


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

When I took the test a couple years ago, there were 2 separate tests. One was math, and the other was reading. Both were timed, and both were multiple choice. To study for the math test, I printed out some sample Algebra tests online, and watched some Algebra videos on YouTube to brush up. I'm happy I did- the math test ended up being more difficult than I thought it would be.... mostly due to it being timed. I didn't get to answer all of the questions in time... I'd recommend spending at least every day the week prior to the test to prepare for it if you aren't 100% brushed up on your Algebra (who really is?). 

The reading test was a breeze. It involved reading several stories and news articles and answering a bunch of questions on each one. They are testing if you can clearly process information presented to you and retain it. The reading test I finished with lots of time to spare. 

The test scores for me mattered exponentially- they only accept 25 apprentices per year in my area, even though they have hundreds of applicants. Your situation might be different. Regardless, you want to stand out from the hundreds of applicants which means you need to bring your A game for that Algebra test (and the reading test if that isn't your strong suit). My 2c.


----------



## jaschrager (Oct 29, 2019)

*Electrician Aptitude Test Question*

Hi. Since you have already taken this test, I thought you would be able to help me. Are the math questions purely math problems to be solved or are there more word problems (or any word problems at all)?

Thank you in advance!


----------

